# Help Building Killer Gaming CPU: Budget 70K



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

I knw this has been discussed alot many times than we can really count, but still.. I need suggestions from u ppl..

I will mainly be using this CPU for gaming purposes (I do not want suggestions on monitor, as i already hv a *19" Samsung SyncMaster 920NW *and an* APC UPS [model: Back UPS ES 500*) from my older system  (though i think i'll hv to get a NEW UPS to support this monster so plz suggest me tat too)..
---------

*My Budget: Rs.80K (+/- Rs.5K)* (edited the budget from 70 to 80K) 
--------

I will be buying the suggested items/components like

Mobo, graphics card, processor, RAM, PSU, heat sink, HDD (and watever is needed to build the gaming monster CPU) from lamington Road, Mumbai.. so if u hv any reliable shops in mind, do tell me those as well.. 
---------

Btw, i will buy this cabinet--> *www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=15120

Is it available in Mumbai ?? i hope so..
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Feb 5, 2009)

10k for cabinet?? Come on. My suggestion for you is to put 3k-4k for cabinet and with 6k saved get a better peripheral like a better processor/GPU/display/speakers.

checking components now


----------



## RChandan (Feb 5, 2009)

CPU: Core i7 920  - 15k
RAM: 4GB DDR3 - 6.5k
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 - 14k
Graphics Card: Sapphire ATi 4870 1GB - 16.2k
Cabinet: CM690 - 6k
PSU: Coolermaster XtremePower 600 - 3.5k
HDD: WD 1TB SATA II - 5.5k
LCD: BenQ 22" HD - 12k

So that brings you to 73.7. In the remaining 12k (since you said 80+/- 5), you can see options for the minor peripherals like Keyboard/Mouse/Optical Drives/Speakers etc.

Good luck.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 5, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Btw, i will buy this cabinet--> *www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=15120
> 
> ...



Ya it is available in mumbai, i saw tis cabi in prime ABGB.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 5, 2009)

core i7 920	2.66GHz	i-920 - (8MB Cache)	15500

Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 motherboard: 13.5k

Corsair TR3X3G-1333C9 3GB Kit : 7k

Western Digital 640GB SATA 3.5" : 3.3k

Logitech Cordless Keyboard + Mouse MX 3200 Laser: 4k-4.5k

Samsung/sony DVD burner
Coolermaster Elite 300 black cabinet: 2k
Corsair 650W Power Supply(CMPSU650TX): 7k

Palit HD4850 1GB 256-bit GPU: 17k
Dell 24" display: around 19k or BenQ 22" FullHD display for 11k
Logitech Z5500D: 15k-17k or Logitech X-540 for 4.5k

and 19" for core i7+HD4870 rig really doesn't make any sense. 

keep your 19", get a 22" FullHD display and make it a dual monitor setup


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Help Building Killer Gaming CPU: Budget 80K*

THanx to all of u guys.. 

Btw, Desii: u suggested me 

1.) 3GB corsair RAM kit...so, i think the RAM is 1333Mhz, DDR3 as seen here in this link---> *ram-tec-info.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36&products_id=13&zenid=692ee4abc4a032c65939d69f07a1b1c3


2.) Also, the *Palit HD4850 1GB 256-bit GPU* is better than the nVIDIA ones (i think the nVIDIA 9800GTX+ is equivalent to this HD4850) actually im more inclined towards nVIDIA brand. .so plz suggest me..and is this right?? (below)



> Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4 (link here---> *www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2959 ):
> Supports only ATi and single,dual  as well as triple (3 x ATi cards) in Crossfire ?
> 
> MSI X58 Eclipse: Supports both ATi and nVIDA and also SLi, 3 way SLi and Crossfire ?


so basically: 


> if gpu=nVIDIA or ATi, mobo (shud be)=MSI X58 Eclipse
> and if, mobo=Gigabyte GA-EX58-DS4, gpu (shud only be)= ATi



3.) Can the Processor *core i7 920 2.66GHz i-920 - (8MB Cache)* be OCed ? beyond its 2.66 Ghz ? (coz i think its less for gaming) i maybe wrong..so plz suggest ..and this core i7 920 is known as bloomfield ?? is it ? (not tat it matters alot to me, but jus for my info) 

im still inclined towards *nVdia cards* so plz tell me if i can hv *2 x nVidia on this core i7 920+gigabyte mobo ?* (im ready to extend my budget to get SLi) 

4.) Wat abt the *heat sink*, any thing required on top of the i7 920 processor or will the stock heat sink/cooler work efficiently ?? (as seen here: *xtreview.com/review232.htm) 

5.) Will my present UPS (*APC model: Back UPS ES 500*) be able to support/giv atleast 5-10 mins of backup and be stable ?
=================
ALso, a big thanx to *RChandan* for the list..  thanx buddy
=====================


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2009)

BTW, even 3K for a cabinet is too much.

And why don't you wait for Phenom II X4 810 and 910 to reach India ? They are priced under 10K and overclock rather well and unlike Nehalems, they are cheap but good enough at gaming (Phenom II 940 has glorifying CorssFireX benchmarks where P2X4940 competes with C2QQ9550 rather easily).

Use saved money later for an upgrade to a 22"/21.5" Full HD monitor when prices stabilize. And btw, 16:10 is the norm in gaming, but by personal experience, wider screen is actually BETTER (read: 1080p AKA 16:9) in FPS games because you get to see more around you.

And yes, also consider the fact that going for a 6K 790GX mobo instead of a 14K X58 board and 4K DDR2 memory instead of 6.4K DDR3 memory allows you to buy HD4850X2 or even HD4870X2. This would have a much bigger boost in performance than by going for Nehalem alone.

My personal advice would be to WAIT.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^
thanx for the update.., btw wen are they gonna launch in India ? (one of the guys is already selling that here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218&page=10 )

also, here: *forums.legitreviews.com/about18465.html
it says (and i quote sum text as follows):


> AMD revealed new naming scheme for its Phenom II processor family. It includes Phenom II X4 900, Phenom II X4 800 (Deneb), Phenom II X4 600 (Propus), Phenom II X3 700 (Heka), Phenom II X3 600 (Rana) and Phenom II X2 200 (Regor) CPUs. Deneb is a 45nm quad-core desktop version of Shanghai. Both of them are based on K10.5 architecture. The CPU will start out at 2.6GHz and go up from there. It features 4x 512KB of L2 cache and 6MB of shared L3 cache. Also rumored is the TDP and for that the we are seeing specs of 125W and 95W floating around.


=================

To all:
Also, today i jus enquired abt the components tat desiibond suggested me by calling up sum dealers in Lamington Road, mumbai and this is wat they told me abt the prices (so i need ur views) :



> Processor: Core i7 920------------------> Rs.15K
> 
> Motherboard:
> (a) MSI X58 Eclipse-----------------------> Rs. 21.5K
> ...


SO, i need ur suggestions on the above...

1.) I am confused b/w 1GB ATi HD4850 and ATi HD4870
also,
2.) is nVIDIA 9800 GTX+ (plus) really tat good as compared to ATi HD4870 ? (considering tat 2 x 512MB 9800GTX+(plus) costs Rs.23K and 1GB ATi HD4870=Rs. 17.9K) obviously not goin by the price, but wanna go by performance.. 

depending on replies 1.) and 2.) i will take up either Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme (for ATi and in future for Crossfire with 2 ATi cards or SLi with nVIDIA)
------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2009)

i wud suggest u to get a mobo which supports SLi.setup a 9800GTX+ SLi and ur gud to game will all eye candies turned on.
bet 4870 & 9800GTX+, the 4870 is surely a better card no doubt.here again i wud suggest u to go the nvidia way due to better & mature driver support.
u cant compare 2 x 9800GTX+ in SLi with a single 4870 1GB.thats unfair.
another gpu that u cud try to get is a GTX280.last quote that i got from a vendor in Kolkata is 25k.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 6, 2009)

MSI X58 motherboard is having issues and few users on digit had to return that and bought Gigabyte mobo.

Phenom II is nowhere near to Core i7 so you need not worry about waiting for anything

for Nvidia, go for GTX260 and ASUS P6T Deluxe motherboard (supports crossfire and SLI)

Thanks to the sheer power of  core i7, you may not need to do any overclocking and you can do OC'ing on stock heat sink. 

between HD4850 and HD4870, I pick HD4870 but if you are going to stick to 19" display, HD4870 may not be necessary. Get HD4850 or 9800GTX+. 9800gtx+ is faster that 4850 but costs 2k-3k extra



ashu888ashu888 said:


> 1.) I am confused b/w 1GB ATi HD4850 and ATi HD4870
> also,
> 2.) is nVIDIA 9800 GTX+ (plus) really tat good as compared to ATi HD4870 ? (considering tat 2 x 512MB 9800GTX+(plus) costs Rs.23K and 1GB ATi HD4870=Rs. 17.9K) obviously not goin by the price, but wanna go by performance..
> 
> ...



As I said earlier, if you sticking to 19" display, HD4850 is more than enough.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Help Building Killer Gaming CPU: Budget 80K*



ashu888ashu888 said:


> THanx to all of u guys..
> 
> Btw, Desii: u suggested me
> 
> ...



2. if you are getting  GA-EX58-DS4 then get 2x Palit HD 4850 Sonic With 512MB DDR3 ram each. Tey will cost you Rs. 17.4K

3.. Core i7 can be oced to 4Ghz without any issue but you have to use 3rd party cpu cooler.

4. core i7 920 can be safely Oced to 3.4 Ghz with stock cooler though
I would suggest to stick with 3 or 3.2Ghz as in summer time the temp will rise uinless you are in a AC in your room.

5. Your current ups may not sustain the load say when you are gaming so it's wise to opt for 650va ups atleast.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> for Nvidia, go for GTX260 and ASUS P6T Deluxe motherboard (supports crossfire and SLI)



Asus P6T is gud mobo but the only prob is that inspite of having 3 pcie x16 slots its doesnt support Tri-SLi.since he's spending so much i think its better to get a mobo which supports tri-sli.atleast he can add a 3rd card later on.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 6, 2009)

*I knw i hv made this very reply really long, but Please, as a Humble request i make to all of u guys here to go thru it jus once , as i hv replied/asked clarifications to my confusions to every1's reply.. i hope u understand this.. guys !! *
-- To: Desiibond, hellgate and topgear (and to anyone else too) reading this reply of mine......... 
----------------------------=========================-------------------------------------



hellgate said:


> i wud suggest u to get a mobo which supports SLi.setup a 9800GTX+ SLi and ur gud to game will all eye candies turned on.


Yup i too am inclined towards the nVIDIA way (dnt knw y, maybe the trust i hv in this brand sine i started using its cards way back from TNT2 then FX5200 and now currently  in my old system a 7600GS) 


> bet 4870 & 9800GTX+, the 4870 is surely a better card no doubt.here again i wud suggest u to go the nvidia way due to better & mature driver support.
> u cant compare 2 x 9800GTX+ in SLi with a single 4870 1GB.thats unfair.
> another gpu that u cud try to get is a GTX280.last quote that i got from a vendor in Kolkata is 25k.


the vendor told me tat a 512MB nVIDIA 9800 GTX+(plus) wud cost me 11K so i MAY hv 2 of these cards in SLi 
Also, 25K is way too high for a GTX280 (so not gonna spend tat much, as of now)  
I will be really happy to hv 2 (512MB) x 9800 GTX+ in SLi



desiibond said:


> MSI X58 motherboard is having issues and few users on digit had to return that and bought Gigabyte mobo.


Yup, thanx to u too again for reminding me on this issue, i also went thru with the review tat amitash wrote in the Reviews section abt hs Core i7+MSI X58 mobo.
So, im staying away from tat mobo and hv asked the prices of:
*1.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5*
and
*2.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme*
Hope, these 2 are way better than the *Gigabyte DA-EX58-DS4* 



> Phenom II is nowhere near to Core i7 so you need not worry about waiting for anything
> for Nvidia, go for GTX260 and ASUS P6T Deluxe motherboard (supports crossfire and SLI)
> 
> Thanks to the sheer power of  core i7, you may not need to do any overclocking and you can do OC'ing on stock heat sink.


Oh, if tat true abt Pnenom-II or even if its false, i will still go to buy this Core i7 as i hv already waiting way too long for an upgradation (since 2 yrs)  so u can see how im in NO MOOD  to wait any more

Also, i will go for 2 (512MB) 9800GTX+ cards in SLi (maybe on a gigabyte EX58-UD5 or on a EX58-Extreme) 



> between HD4850 and HD4870, I pick HD4870 but if you are going to stick to 19" display, HD4870 may not be necessary. Get HD4850 or 9800GTX+. 9800gtx+ is faster that 4850 but costs 2k-3k extra


Yup, i will go tat extra 2K bucks to get 9800GTX+


topgear said:


> 2. if you are getting  GA-EX58-DS4 then get 2x Palit HD 4850 Sonic With 512MB DDR3 ram each. Tey will cost you Rs. 17.4K


I may decide b/w these 2 mobos:
*gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5* or on a *GA-EX58-Extreme*
hope, both of them are way better than a *DA-EX58-DS4* ??? 


> 3.. Core i7 can be oced to 4Ghz without any issue but you have to use 3rd party cpu cooler.
> 
> 4. core i7 920 can be safely Oced to 3.4 Ghz with stock cooler though
> I would suggest to stick with 3 or 3.2Ghz as in summer time the temp will rise uinless you are in a AC in your room.


Ok, so as of now i will let my core i7 920 LIVE to its fullest (w'out OCed) on a stock Heat sink  

and later (wen i feel like OCing it) will get a 3rd party cooler say a *ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme*
Hope, this is really the best 3rd party cooler.. 


> 5. Your current ups may not sustain the load say when you are gaming so it's wise to opt for 650va ups atleast.


Are u sure ??  
and then wat abt the Spike guard ?? do i hv to get a better one?? (any specific rating or power rating) ?? and wich model of APC ups shud i go for then ??? (i currently hv a *APC BACK UPS ES 500 UPS*)



hellgate said:


> Asus P6T is gud mobo but the only prob is that inspite of having 3 pcie x16 slots its doesnt support Tri-SLi.since he's spending so much i think its better to get a mobo which supports tri-sli.atleast he can add a 3rd card later on.


Yup, tats the reason tat im concentrating on these 2 mobos:

*1.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5*
and
*2.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme (supports 3 way SLi and CFX)*
------------------
============
------------------



EDIT: i will post the prices of:
*1.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5*
 and
*2.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme*
 by today evening (6th Feb, 09)
--------------------

I am plannign to get these for my new CPU:


> 1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz)
> 2.) Mobo: (either of the 2)
> 
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...

============

*Guys, i hv got the latest prices of sum components as follows:*


> 1.) Mobo:
> a.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5---------------> Rs. 21K
> b.) Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme-----------> Rs. 25K
> (hv a final say guys, on wich is better in these 2 mobos)
> ...


-----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 6, 2009)

Seriously man, the Motherboard kills all with its price.
I REALLY think you should wait for Denebs now.

See, Phenom II already launched in US. Models launched are 940 BE, 920, 910, 810, 720 BE and 710. The first two are DDR2, the rest are DDR3.

It would only be a matter of time before they hit India.

And 720BE is a triple core, which overclocks really well and is a black edition. On a 790GX motherboard, when OCed properly, it can easily beat E8700 in gaming, and it costs only 150$. I expect it to come to India at 7K or 8K.

However, I would put my money on 810 or 910 which are quad cores at 2.6GHz with 2MB L2 cache and 4 and 6MB L3 cache respectively. 910 comes at under 200$ while 810 is half way between.

And I reiterate my previous statement: GAMING IS MORE GPU INTENSIVE THAN CPU INTENSIVE. If you waste all money on expensive mobo and DDR3 RAM, you wouldn't get 70% of the performance obtained by going for a cheap CrossFireX solution.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888

They are almost identical in trems of features but the only difference is extreme edition has 





> New Hybrid Silent-Pipe 2 design provides unequalled heat conductivity


. So it has better cooling mechanism compared to normal UD5 though I would suggest *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5* coz seems like it has better heatsink than the extreme edition.

Spike guards only protects you from over voltage by killing the fuse of it's own but UPS gives over & under voltage protection. So spike guard is not needed if you are using UPS.

Yes I'm sure about the UPS coz a 500VA ups can give you max output of 500*0.6=300W
and 650VA Ups can give you 650*0.6=390W

But for your Rig I would suggest a 800VA US coz your rig will draw atleast 400-450W under full load. 

Coz when you are gaming or put your system under heavy load using that 500VA UPS if power cut happens your sys will be turned off otherwise under windows destop without any load ie idle mode it will be just fine.

The connector that connects two nvidia gfx cards is called SLI connector.

Yes Nvidia GTX260 has 896MB Ram esdition.

I would suggest running 3x 9800Gt in Tri-SLI mode coz I think it will give better performance than 2x 9800GTX+ ( though I'm not sure )

2x MSI 9800GTX+ Rs. 24K
3x Palit 9800GT Rs. 21.9K

You can OC your CPU to 2.8 Ghz safely ( though 3.4 is the limit with stock HSF - But the tems rises in here @ summer time ) with STock HSF & can test the core i7 OC.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 6, 2009)

topgear said:


> The connector that connects two nvidia gfx cards is called SLI connector.
> 
> Yes Nvidia GTX260 has 896MB Ram esdition.
> 
> ...



9800GT doesnt support tri sli (except for a model from asus).so theres no q of setting up tri-sli with 9800GT.also its better to get a single GTX280 now for 25k rather than spend 23k for 9800GTX+ SLi
later on by the end of 2009 GTX280 cud be bought for something like 12-15k (atleast in 2nd hand market).

for the UPS part, its better to get a 1-1.5kVA ups now, so that later on if pwr demand of rig incs due to upgradation at least u wont hafta think bout ups being overloaded.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanx to Gautham and a also a big big thanx to topgear (for reading my aboive reply wich i made it look like a Ramayan as it was so long..lol..)

Also (topgear as well as Gautham), i really value and appreciate ur suggestions guys.. 
---------------

@ topgear: 
I will (as of now) go for 2 x 512MB 9800GTX+ in SLi on a UD5 (as there is not much of a difference b/w UD5 and Extreme) only tat Extreme will allow me to water cool the mobo (if at all i plan to liquid cool my CPU) wich i hv absolutely "NO" freakin plans.. 

2x512 (palit) 9800GTX+ = Rs.23K
2x MSI 9800GTX+ Rs. 24K (as u told me above in ur post)

1.) So wich is better ??  MSI or Palit ? (or can i go with any one as both are good) ??
2.) Wat abt the Corsair G Skill RAM ?? is it better than the Corsair TR3X3G ??
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

hellgate said:


> *9800GT doesnt support tri sli *(except for a model from asus).so theres no q of setting up tri-sli with 9800GT.also its better to get a single GTX280 now for 25k rather than spend 23k for 9800GTX+ SLi
> later on by the end of 2009 GTX280 cud be bought for something like 12-15k (atleast in 2nd hand market).
> 
> for the UPS part, its better to get a 1-1.5kVA ups now, so that later on if pwr demand of rig incs due to upgradation at least u wont hafta think bout ups being overloaded.



@ hellgate - Thanks for the heads up buddy.

& GTX 280 is no Rs. 25K. It's

EVGA 01G-P3-1284-ER GTX 280 SSC Super Super Clocked 1 GB DDR3 is available for Rs. 22750.

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thanx to Gautham and a also a big big thanx to topgear (for reading my aboive reply wich i made it look like a Ramayan as it was so long..lol..)
> 
> Also (topgear as well as Gautham), i really value and appreciate ur suggestions guys..
> ---------------
> ...



For 9800GTX+ Part

MSi cards are factory Oced. So it's wise to get them.

Palit cards are not factory OCed. If you want to OC gfx cards with software like rivatuner then Zotac 9800GTX+ will be your best bet. It comes with
XII Century - Death or Glory games bundled with it & they should cost you Rs. 22300.

For GTX 280 Part  - If you will get another GTX 280 later some months :

But as hellgate told that it's wise to get single  Gtx 280 as of now & add another GTX 280 later so you can opt for GTX 280.

EVGA 01G-P3-1284-ER  GTX 280 SSC Super Super Clocked	1 GB DDR3 is available for Rs. 22750.

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

One thing about 9800GTX+ is that it easily beats HD4850 at normal low resolutions, but when you drive the resolution high, it starts loosing by good margins. Again, you have the AMD's high resolution advantage factor here.

And, I think you should give the 25K budget for a GPU a pass and think of the HD4870X2. Its available for around 32K for Palit Sonic Edition. As I said before, if you wait a little while, you can easily include it in your budget.According to benchmarks, due to the AMD's higher resolution and better AA capabilities, it beats GTX295 at resolutions around 2400x1600.

Remember, Google is your best friend. I suggest you take some time out and then start googling for benchmarks. Lynx-India and similar sites have prices and model number, while the same stuff's benchmarks can be found at places like www.tomshardware.com. Doing that would definitely help you make wiser choices.

One more thing to consider here is your 19" Monitor. For that, even a SINGLE HD4850 would do for most games because the resolution is a maximum of 1440x900.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> According to benchmarks, due to the AMD's higher resolution and better AA capabilities, it beats GTX295 at resolutions around 2400x1600.



i think its useless talking bout such insane res as 2400x1600 when its know that the max res @ which he is propbably gonna game is 1920x1200.

the 4870X2 is a gud card no doubt, but the only bad thing bout ATi cards is that their perf is not consistent in all games.i myself hav used 2 ATi card namely 4850 & 4870.faced lotsa driver issues.so for peace of mind nvidia is the way to go.

@ashu888ashu888  bro dont think bout going SLi now.get a GTX280 for now and later on u can go on to create tri sli.9800GTX+ sli will surely perf better in games which hav native support fro sli, but in other games the GTX280 is gonna win.now even i feel that i sud hav got a GTX260 core 216 instead of 9800GT sli.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

@ Hellgate: THanx for the clear reply on 9800GTX+ (in SLi) and GTX280 (single).. i will check those prices out and if the GTX280 is really Rs.22750/- I will DEFINATELY go for it, 

and 

*(plz clarify this for me) *later *if i plan to add a 2nd GTX280, i hope tat it will work gr8 with my existing GTX280 in SLi?? or even Tri SLi .....Right ?? *

btw, as u told me this (below):


> EVGA 01G-P3-1284-ER GTX 280 SSC Super Super Clocked 1 GB DDR3 is available for Rs. 22750.


Wich brand shud i take for GTX280 ? MSI... right ?  or the one named as Above??  is that the name i shud be asking exactly about ?? (its kinda hard to remember tat big name for the GTX280) 

Also, since u too hv tat i7 (as in ur siggy), I will be goin for this config, plz see and tell me is everything okay.. 


> 1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz)
> 
> 2.) Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme (not planning to go for ASUS P6T or Gigabyte's UD5)
> 
> ...


----------

@ Gautham: Buddy, i really wont be gaming at 2400x1600,  so this GTX280 will be good enough for me atm.)  thanx again for ur precious adn clear reply.. 
---------

@ topgear: 


> EVGA 01G-P3-1284-ER GTX 280 SSC Super Super Clocked 1 GB DDR3


 isin;'t there a simpler name for this GTX280 ?? am i gonna ask using tat big name ??? for a GTX280 ?? 
---------------


*TO all:* Guys, thanx all of u: desiibond, hellgate, topgear, gautham for helping me build my CPU, love u all guys (in a brotherly way)  

There are jus sum tid-bits remaining..so i hope u'll help me in selecting the *brands * ..  so jus 3-4 query-reply sessions more..  hope u will help me.. 
--------------
:edit: *hellgate (for GTX280 name and Corsair's G SKILL RAM info),topgear(for GTX280's name) plz reply ASAP guys, i will surely place the order today max-2-max*.. 

------------------
Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2009)

if u plan to create GTX280 tri sli then get a Corsait TX750/850 as the bare minimum.the TX650 wud hold fort till GTX280 sli but it'll fail in tri sli.another psu u can luk for is Tagan BZ800/1000.another psu series to luk out for is the new CM UPC series.its the 1st psu to get the 80+ silver.

*www.coolermaster.com/products/prod...ecategory&finalflag=N&tbcate=22&cateid=000101

for the brand of GTX280 u can buy any of the following:
MSI,evga,Palit,xfx.see which 1 costs less in ur area and get that.

just an opinion:
bro its not the rt time to get i7.the perf gains in gaming is just not wirth the amt of money u hafta spend.i feel that the 60k that i had spent on i7 & sli is just not justified.now i use a E7300 rig for gaming and perf from the i7 SLi setup is not that huge to justify diff in price.just for the info:
E7300 + MSI P7N SLi Platinum + Palit 9800GTX+ (my frnd's rig though i'm using it ).all games run gr8 @ 1680x1050 res with everything maxed out.as & when reqd i just shift the 9800GT sli from the i7 to this rig.the best time to get i7 wud be after i5 hits the market.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ thanx for the update buddy and also for the valued opinion..(i hv already used my old P4 2 Ghz system witha  256MB 7600GS and 4 x 512MB DDR-I RAM for more than 5 yrs now, so i cant wait any longer) hope u can sense in wat pre historic age (of CPU) im living and using.. 

1.) i'll go with Corsair 650W (as of now, coz GTX280 SLi is far way ahead as of now)
2.) for the GTX280, i'll see the brand wich is a bit less costly.. (btw, anything to take special notice of while buying the GTX280?, like it shud be *core 216* ?? or by default its 216 ?? 
3.) Plz tell me abt the RAM yaar..  is Corsair G Skill (costing Rs.7K) better or equal to TR3X3G 3GB kit (also costing me Rs.7K but the dealer says its NOT available in market, lamington road due to warranty issues)??
--------------

Waiting ur reply buddy.. 



> another psu series to luk out for is the new CM UPC series.its the 1st psu to get the 80+ silver.



 Wat does that mean ?? 80+ Silver ??


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> 2.) for the GTX280, i'll see the brand wich is a bit less costly.. (btw, anything to take special notice of while buying the GTX280?, like it shud be *core 216* ?? or by default its 216 ??
> 3.) Plz tell me abt the RAM yaar..  is Corsair G Skill (costing Rs.7K) better or equal to TR3X3G 3GB kit (also costing me Rs.7K but the dealer says its NOT available in market, lamington road due to warranty issues)??
> --------------
> 
> ...



just get any brand of GTX280 that costs less & if 2 brands cost more or less the same then luk out for the clk speeds of both and also wat those vendors r bundling with the card.
afaik there wont be much diff bet those rams.get which ever ur getting.

80+ sliver
just check this:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_PLUS


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ thanx for the update.. 
Ok, i've finally FINALISED my rig as follows:


> 1.) Processor: Core i7 920 (2.66 Ghz)-----------------------> Rs. 15K
> 
> 2.) Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EX58-Extreme-----------------------> Rs. 25K
> (not planning to go for ASUS P6T or Gigabyte's UD5)
> ...


------------------

I will be making the order on Monday, 9th feb, so lets see i  hope all goes well.. 
------------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

@ashu888ashu888: Then check out HD4870 512MB @ 15.5K. Its also available at that price and would be great for gaming on a 19" Screen.

By the time you buy a HD monitor GTX280 would be obsolete. Because AMD is launching HD49xx and HD5xxx while nVidia is releasing GT300.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

============

Jus *one last Question*, seriously one last one 

Wich OS shud i install for this config ?? a *32bit Win XP PRO+SP3* (jus for the time being, as i do not hv any other OS, so until i get it from *ahem..* sources, this is my only bet.. 
ALso, i think all the mobo drivers, gpu drivers will support this OS ?? right.. ?? 
I hope everything will run fine on tis XP PRO+SP3 OS !!!  
----------

Plz hv a final say on this  ... i swear (well not really) on this.. 

===========

@ Gautham:  ok will  surely look into those..thanx again alot for tat update buddy.. 

============


----------



## hellgate (Feb 7, 2009)

install Vista x86/x64 SP2.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ 

ok  will do that, but as of since i DO NOT hv tat OS  (i'll hv to get it from *ahem...* sources) but till tat time can i install Win XP Pro+SP3 on this rig ? (jus for a week) ?? 

tats wat i wanted to ask u frankly..


----------



## Ecko (Feb 7, 2009)

So atleast now I can comment on somthing
GO 4 windows 7  
Its really better than Vista IMO
Everything works pretty fyn
You can ask more from your so called sources 
They'll tell you wat more they can do


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ topgear:
> isin;'t there a simpler name for this GTX280 ?? am i gonna ask using tat big name ??? for a GTX280 ??



Ask for *EVGA GTX 280 SSC ( Super Super Clocked Edition )*

It's a factory OCed card - So you don't have to mess with softwares like rivatuner for OCing gfx card & it's price is best in class as other manufacturers are selling their GTX 280 for Rs. 25-30K.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ ok thanx buddy,yup... i had a talk with Mr. Rahul, from www.theitwares.com guy, and he has tat card (but he'll still hv to confirm from dealers as he told me on fone this..) and will sell it to me for Rs.22750/- ... 

I will get back to him tomorrow..


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya. Glad to hear that. Keep us updated budddy.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ 

yup not a problem at all buddy.. 
---------

Btw,

1.) i will install Win XP Pro+SP3 (32bit) OS on my RIg (for jus some days) till i get Vista Ultimate x64 OS from *ahem..* sources..  

so i think any 32bit OS will  easily install on a 64bit processor ... RIght ? also, 


2.) after a 32bit WinXP Pro+SP3 OS, can i install Vista Ultimate 64bit as a dual boot option ?? or is it 1st Vista (64bit) and then WIn XP pro (32bit) ?? i mean wat to install first ?
---------------------


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2009)

You can Install XP SP3 ( 32 bit ) without any issue.

And yes. 32 bit XP & 64 bit vista ultimate will install, dual boot & work without any problem as I've installed vista 64 bit with sp1 ultimate & xp with sp2 together on separate partions on same hdd last year.

The best method is to install XP first & then Vista 64 bit.

You can install vista 64 bit first & XP later but you have to use tools like easybcd to get everything properly.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ 

thanx alot for tat reply buddy..  

yup, wil first install XP PRO+Sp3 (32bit) OS and then will install Vista Ultimate (64bit) OS.. 

I will place my order for all those components tomorrow, as today is sunday.. 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2009)

If you don't notice the good news you are a BLIND NOOB.

*lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=142&sort=Price&direction=ASC&show_all=yes



Hope you can read


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2009)

WoW. Phenom 2 920 Rs. 10.3K & 940 Rs. 12K.

But I think core i7 is even faster than 940. Actually I believe it's right :
core i7 920>>>>core2extreme qx9770>>>q9650>>q9550>Phenom 2 940>Q9450,Q9400>phenom 2 920>Q9300,Q8200

as amitash said me in a thread.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2009)

So what ?

Phenom II 940 ties with Q9550 in gaming benchmarks.

And if the money is saved by going for a 940 and Biostar 790GX mobo for 6.5K and the extra cash is spent on a Dual GPU setup, the performance would be MUCH MUCH higher than with Core i7 920 and a single mediocre GPU.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you don't notice the good news you are a BLIND NOOB.
> 
> *lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=142&sort=Price&direction=ASC&show_all=yes
> 
> ...


naah, i hv read it already.. 
(also my mobo for core i7 920 is NOT there in the market) so, im still NOT making any purchases... at the moment..lol..



topgear said:


> WoW. Phenom 2 920 Rs. 10.3K & 940 Rs. 12K.
> 
> But I think core i7 is even faster than 940. Actually I believe it's right :
> core i7 920>>>>core2extreme qx9770>>>q9650>>q9550>Phenom 2 940>Q9450,Q9400>phenom 2 920>Q9300,Q8200
> ...


Yup, right this is wat i also think... 


MetalheadGautham said:


> So what ?
> 
> Phenom II 940 ties with Q9550 in gaming benchmarks.
> 
> And if the money is saved by going for a 940 and Biostar 790GX mobo for 6.5K and the extra cash is spent on a Dual GPU setup, the performance would be MUCH MUCH higher than with Core i7 920 and a single mediocre GPU.


Yup, this is also rightly said..
----------

Now, u guys are making me more greedy (as Gautham has been constantly pressing for Phenom II, wich is right info and i appreciate that) whereas (topgear, amitash.. already tell me to go for i7s..lol..) 

Now, im on the brink of confusion (b/w Phenom-II and Core i7) and also tat since my mobo for core i7 is NOT in the market im getting more confused so as to wat to buy now.. (switch sides from i7+nvidia gpu) to (AMD phenom II+AMD gpus)..lol...


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ Read This :

*Phenom II has DDR3 issues *:
Forum Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108642
Original Source : *www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12033&Itemid=1

And for ATI cards though they are good they have driver issue.
For eg : One of my friend bought one M2A-MX mobo ( it has onboard 690V vga chip ). Every time he ran a bench mark @ 1024-768 resolution or ran GPU-z his monitor just blanks out & the system hanhgs. So he took my 7300GS & all of his probs solved.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

DDR3 is NOT present in Phenom II 940. Its a DDR2 CPU designed for AM2+ Motherboards.
*images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/5/58/60px-Bouncywikilogo.gif

Considering the benchmarks, I doubt you have driver issues today. Let me show you a link:

*www.overclock.net/hardware-news/446914-vr-z-amd-ati-4870-x2.html

At the highest resolution with 8xx AA/AF, HD4870X2 beats GTX295. At lower resolutions, it looses but when the game delivers playable framerates at the highest resolution, why worry ?

Besides, NOTHING stops you from buying GTX295 and using it inside the 790GX motherboard. Remember, in GTX295 the SLI interface is in-built in the dual GPU and you just need 2 slots to connect the GPU to the rig. 

And just to tempt you, MSI HD4870 512MB GDDR5 costs just 12.7K on lynx-india.com


----------



## amitash (Feb 14, 2009)

Just contacted amarbir at lynx-india...he said he can get gigabyte extreme as well as UD5 mobos to my door step before next weekend...
So I would suggest this:

1.i7-920--14k
2.gigabyte UD5--16k
3.eVGA gtx280ssc--22k and this beast is already overclocked to match gtx285 speeds...you can oc much further and get awesome performance.
4.corsair 3gb--7k
5.Tagan BZ1100--14k (cheaper and better than corsair hx1000)


----------



## hellgate (Feb 14, 2009)

dont think bout Phenom II.go with i7 920.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

Use google search first and you will see that the 10K saved on the motherboard coupled with the 4K saved on the RAM is enough to get a better GPU option than with Nehalem and that makes great performance difference.

At the resolutions you will be gaming at (1080p or WXGA+) I think GTX295+790GX+P2940BE would be great.

Remember nVidia's optimize your PC campaign ? When gaming, a cheaper and weaker CPU with a more powerful GPU would have better performance than a expensive and better CPU with a weaker GPU.

9800GTX+ Dual SLI with Core i7 looses to GTX295 with Phenom II in gaming.

And with Phenom II you can also buy nVidia's 780a SLI chipset based mobo for tri-way SLI of nVidia GPUs with AMD CPUs.

However, if you can afford it, get the BEST of both worlds. How about Core i7 WITH GTX295 ? But only if your budget affords it...


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 14k
ASUS P5Q @ 8k
Corsair XMS 4*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2.8k
CM Centurion 534 Cabinet @ 3.4k
Corsair HX620W @ 6.4k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 Keyboard @ 1k
Logitech MX518 Mice @ 1.2k
22x DVD Writer @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" E2200HD @ 11.5k
Western Digital 500GB @ 3.1k
Logitech MX4-5.1 Speakers @ 4.8k

Total - 57k

Now, for the Graphics Card, I suggest buying 2xHD4870 in Crossfire for 25k.
Or, HD4870 X2 for 27k(Palit)
Or, wait for the HD4995 X2 - It's gonna be a GTX295 killer, coming this March(Latest by early April).

For performance, don't go for the PhenomII, and don't go for the Core i7, cuz a Core i7 withoug a super powerful gfx card is a Core i7 wasted.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

Offtopic: 

Have a look at this:
*www.overclock.net/hardware-news/460876-tpu-amd-preparing-radeon-hd-4890-a.html

And about Phenom II 940's gaming capability, have a look at this:
*www.overclock.net/hardware-news/454029-anandtech-phenom-ii-crossfire-competitive-not.html

It clearly beats Q9550 in Crysis Warhead.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, the Q9550 is much better than PhenomII 940, that's y I',m suggesting this rig:


> Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 14k
> ASUS P5Q @ 8k
> Corsair XMS 4*1GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2.8k
> CM Centurion 534 Cabinet @ 3.4k
> ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Have a look at this:
> *www.overclock.net/hardware-news/460876-tpu-amd-preparing-radeon-hd-4890-a.html
> ...





comp@ddict said:


> Yes, the Q9550 is much better than PhenomII 940, that's y I',m suggesting this rig:


lol, you never read those links did you ? 

here are the pics:

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18101.png


 *images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18103.png

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/phenomiicf_012809142247/18107.png


Now decide for yourself.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2009)

Asus P6T deluxe X58 Mobo is available for Rs. 20800.

It has support for both SLI & CF.


----------



## amitash (Feb 14, 2009)

^Not worth it imo...The gigabyte options have tri cfx and sli and many awesome features compared to asus p6t


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Read This :
> 
> *Phenom II has DDR3 issues *:
> Forum Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108642
> ...


Yup, i remember u telling me at these driver issues.. 
Neways, getting so much encouraging replies from all u guys here, is forcing me (and i will) to get core i7 920 
Thanx for the reply buddy.. really appreciate it..



amitash said:


> Just contacted amarbir at lynx-india...he said he can get gigabyte extreme as well as UD5 mobos to my door step before next weekend...
> So I would suggest this:
> 
> 1.i7-920--14k
> ...


Ooh tats gr8 news, i will also go for the above config.. 
and will also order UD5 from lynx 
btw, yaar amitash now u getting me confused b/w corsair hx1000 and tagan bz1100 (i knw both are gr8) but are u suggesting me tagan's 1100W psu jus bcoz its 1100W as compared to 1000W of corsair ? is it ?

Actually, i selected the HX1000, jus for the SOLE reason that it is a modular psu (wires/connectors can be removed which are not required by the cpu, hence less clutter)...

Plz hv ur say...

*Btw, what UPS shud i go for ?? i am getting a APC 1100VA ups @ 6K, is tat enough for the 1100W smps rig ??*


hellgate said:


> dont think bout Phenom II.go with i7 920.


Yup, i'll be goin with the i7 920 
Thanx for ur reply hellgate.. 



topgear said:


> Asus P6T deluxe X58 Mobo is available for Rs. 20800.
> 
> It has support for both SLI & CF.


I'll go for UD5, as its cheaper and also it has 3 way sli..  
Thanx for ur reply topgear.. 



amitash said:


> ^Not worth it imo...The gigabyte options have tri cfx and sli and many awesome features compared to asus p6t


yup, tat exactly the ONLY reason y im goin for UD5 rather than the Extreme.. 
--------

Btw, waiting for ur UD5 to get it delivered to u, so tat even i'll order for the same from lynx..  (hence im waiting in line) 
-----------------

to all: Guys, I really appreciate ur time adn precious replies tat u hv posted here, it was really informative to get to knw abt these stuff and help me build my rig... 

SOS: *Btw, what UPS shud i go for ?? i am getting a APC 1100VA ups @ 6K, is tat enough for the 1100W smps rig ??
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace....
*


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^Not worth it imo...The gigabyte options have tri cfx and sli and many awesome features compared to asus p6t



I've posted it for those who might want to buy a board other than gigabyte after going through all the thread pages coz gigabyte mobos are not readily available everywhere but you can get asus mobos in most places.

Though it's needless to say that gigabyte x58 mobos are offering better VFM than any other x58 mobos.



ashu888ashu888 said:


> SOS: *Btw, what UPS shud i go for ?? i am getting a APC 1100VA ups @ 6K, is tat enough for the 1100W smps rig ??
> *



A 1100VA ups can sustain the load of 660W. Now calculate your components power requirements & see if it fits your needs.

Now assuming your power requirements as following :
Rams 3x 10W
CPU 130W
Mobo 60W
Gfx card 200W
Hdd 10W
ODD 10W

Total : 420W

Now if you add another 2 GTX 280 later on then you require 400W more.

So the total load will be 880W. So you need to get atleast 1500VA.

For PSU get Tagan 1100W it it gives same efficiency as corsair.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ 

yup, rightly said topgear, tat 1100VA rating UPS (from APC) works on 660Watts,

Neways, thanx alot for the clear clarification buddy..  i will look for a 1500VA UPS.. (as i will surely add 2 more gtx 280's in future making it a Tri SLi)...


----------



## amitash (Feb 15, 2009)

@ashu... The tagan psu is also modular and its really good....its got a great blue led fan and the connectors light up different colours when you connect them...you also get a carrier case for all the connectors that you dont connect.....also a neat pair of anti-static gloves...thats y i suggested it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 15, 2009)

==================
==================

TO all:  Guys, one of our fellow forum member needs our advice too,  
here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108680
So, plz i think we shud all help him build his rig too (budget 40K).. 
----------------------

@ amitash and topgear 

thanx for ur replies guys, yup will go for tagan 1100W psu now ..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 16, 2009)

==============
==============

Ok, topgear.. 

Here is the pic (rear side) of the 1500VA (865Watts) APC UPS
*www.systemaxdev.com/productmedia/htmlimages/cten/APC Power/45131-back.jpg
I hv a spike guard which has a 5 Ampere (3 pin plug) sort of plug, but here in the rear pics, there are all different sockets (none for the 5 ampere (3 pin plug) plugs to go into), so how will i connect my Spike guard with it ?? 

(currently in my existing ups, the spike guard's 5 ampere (3 pin plug) plug goes into a 5 ampere socket of the UPS and all other 5 ampere plugs like say for the monitor,CPU, router's adapter, 2 pin plug of the 5.1 speakers go into the spike guard's 3 pin plug sockets)

If NOT spike guard directly, then ?? coz those sockets (at the back of the UPS) are the same ones which go at the back of say, a psu or at the back of the LCD monitor, where it has these connectors at one end and a 5-amp type of connector plug at the other end (which goes into the socket of the spike guard.. (i hope u got my point).. !!
---------------------

================
================
*Offtopic:* Was this forum site inaccessible for the past 2 days ?? I was NOT able to connect to this site.. !


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay, ONE THING YOU GUYS SHOULD BE CLEAR.

Now all the processor-gaming reviews that you see, you have to keep in mind the GPU. Core i7 is useless unless you have a HD4870x2 or GTX295 or higher(a.k.a. their SLi or CFx).

With a GPU like HD4870, and at a resolution of 1680x1050, whether you use a QX9770 or a Phenom II 920, you'll get the same(1-3 diff.) fps.

So, since u won't be going in for anything higher than HD4870x2(lesser I presume), go for the Phenom II CPU. Lol I'm now contradicting myself when I told about Q9550.

And also, view Performance at stock speeds, not all can do 4GHZ +


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ==============
> ==============
> 
> Ok, topgear..
> ...



 

1st read this : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_AC_power_plugs_and_sockets

The rear side of the UPS contains *type B ( north american type power ) socket.*

I once got a LCD monitor & the plug has this types of power connectors *( type b)* but my ups has only *type d power connector*. So I have to use another old monitors power cord.

but most devices have *type D & Type E / F hybrid power socket* & connectors which fits easily.

So ask someone who has used this kind of ups ( or atleast apc 650VA ) & know *how to connect type d or hybrid e/f power connector with north american type or type b power socket*

I'm really confused about this matter. I too want to know what should we do in this kind of situation.



> *Offtopic:* Was this forum site inaccessible for the past 2 days ?? I was NOT able to connect to this site.. !



I'm also facing trouble in accessing forum from last week.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

Dude, do get a GTX280... its a great card and dont worry about it being out-dated or obsolete coz my 8800GT, even though old and so called obsolete can still blast any game @max except Crysis, Warhead and GTA IV on 1440x900 res .

Go for a i7 920, ASUS P6T, 3GB Corsair DDR3 RAM and WD Caviar 640gig HDD.

Dont install Windows 7 right now, rather install XP SP3 and Vista SP1 in dual boot.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 17, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Okay, ONE THING YOU GUYS SHOULD BE CLEAR.
> 
> Now all the processor-gaming reviews that you see, you have to keep in mind the GPU. Core i7 is useless unless you have a HD4870x2 or GTX295 or higher(a.k.a. their SLi or CFx).


Yup, agreed to ur point brother, rightly said too.. 

But the performance gain from single gtx280 vs dual (SLi) gtx280's is NOT much, but yes a 3way SLi (3xgtx280's) really kicks sum serious @$$ in games.. 

Also, as of now, a gtx280 is in my budget, so will be goin for tat card and later on (wen prices reduce) will add1-2more gtx280's.. 
 (Atleast lemme get started with high end gaming at the moment yaar.. then later i can think of an upgrade.. )



topgear said:


> So ask someone who has used this kind of ups ( or atleast apc 650VA ) & know *how to connect type d or hybrid e/f power connector with north american type or type b power socket*
> 
> I'm really confused about this matter. I too want to know what should we do in this kind of situation.
> 
> offtopic: I'm also facing trouble in accessing forum from last week.


Yup, will see wat needs to be done and will update it here along with a solution.. 

Also, read ur post in amitash's thread abt the availability of UD5 mobos.. will talk to my dealer today adn see wat price he quotes (on theitwares.com its Rs.17K adn on lynx i guess its Rs.16.5K)



Psychosocial said:


> Dude, do get a GTX280... its a great card and dont worry about it being out-dated or obsolete coz my 8800GT, even though old and so called obsolete can still blast any game @max except Crysis, Warhead and GTA IV on 1440x900 res .
> 
> Go for a i7 920, ASUS P6T, 3GB Corsair DDR3 RAM and WD Caviar 640gig HDD.
> 
> Dont install Windows 7 right now, rather install XP SP3 and Vista SP1 in dual boot.



Yup, thanx dude for the reply.. 
I will go for a single gtx280 and then later on (wen prices reduce) will add1-2more gtx280's.. 
 (Atleast lemme get started with high end gaming at the moment yaar.. then later i can think of an upgrade.. )

i will install WIn XP PRO+SP3 (32bit) and Vista Ultimate 64bits as a dual OS setup (1st installing XP and then Vista).. 
---------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## amitash (Feb 17, 2009)

i have never bothered with a ups untill just now...never needed it..always thoughtnit was a waste of money.... I wouldnt buy one unless there were very frrquent power cuts...now there seems to be a lot of power cuts in my area... Will be getting a ups for the entire house (2kva)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ 

i see, well i trust upon the UPS as there are frequent and very high power fluctuations in my area.. (due to wich my last mobo and monitor went kaput)..


----------



## aura (Feb 19, 2009)

hey, INTEL Core i7 is now available in India for 16k. 

Consider buying it if you really are going to spend a lot of money on CPU.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ 

gr8 news but a bit too late, we already knw abt that buddy..  thanx still..

core i7 920 = Rs.15K
core i7 940 = Rs.25K
core i7 965 Extreme = Rs.50K


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 19, 2009)

i7 940 is 29k^^^
965 is 51k


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok guys, i had a talk with TheITwares.com guy, Rahul.. today itself,

he says the gigabyte mobo (UD5 or the Extreme) is jus NOT available in India and it will take another 12-15 days for it to arrive..(atleast this is wat he says he's been getting updates from the dealers) wich is true, as amitash is also facing the same problem... 

So, he told me to go for eVGA's mobo X58.. i wanna knw how is tat mobo guys ?? and shud i buy that or wait for the Gigabyte's mobos ????
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

EVGA mobos build quality is good but it's a lot costlier than Gigabyte UD5. It's Rs. 26.5K or so. But it's only $299 in US.

If you have the money go for it as I think it's a very good one.

Another thing look at this review : *www.guru3d.com/article/evga-x58-sli-review/

Though it has some minor bios issues @ the time of of review on Dec 08 I think those issues should be fixed by now. 

So if you have someone from US get it through him.


----------



## amitash (Feb 20, 2009)

The evga mobo is a very good OCer but not very good vfm.... The gigabyte one has much more features.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2009)

THanx for ur replies.. the person at theitwares.com is telling me tat he will giv me tat evga mobo NOT for 26K but for 22k...so now tell me shud i go for it or wat ?? .....


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2009)

If I were you I would buy that EVGA X58 mobo. Damn it's only $299 & you can buy it directly from EVGA
*www.evga.com/Products/moreinfo.asp?pn=132-BL-E758-A1


*www.harepix.com/images/1680062544.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2009)

This one looks a killer indeed^


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 21, 2009)

@ topgear.. 

Thanx for tat info on evga.. i think i shud go for it..  

but, the price quoted by theITwares.com person is 22K and the link tat u gave me, it says $299 (approx 14K) so how can i make a puschase online (tat too from USA sites) ?? any ideas ?

also, is the heatsink/cooler provided for the processor or do i hv to buy it separately ? (coz i was not able to find it written anywhere in the link u provided me..) 

and is the Corsair TR3X3G 1333C9 (3 gb kit) DDR3 RAM work on tat Evga mobo ?? esp. the 1333 Mhz (as in TR3X3G 1333C9).. plz tell me !!
--------

And in general, will every component work fine as normal on this mobo ?

===========

Edit: oops sorry, found my answer to the 1333Mhz RAm support , yup the Corsair TR3X3G 1333C9 (3 gb kit) DDR3 RAM is supported.. ---> *www.evga.com/support/motherboard/


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

That's the problem with pricing in here. HD4870 was selling around $199 in the US but It's Rs. 13-15K in here atleast. Same is the case with i-phone.

First see if they ship to india. 

If they don't you have no choice other than to buy it in here coz that will give you better warranty service. So I would suggest you to get it from the itwares.

But you can also try tirupati who are the distributors of evga, corsair etc. products in here.

*Personaly I would suggest you to get it from here not US. First try Tirupati for the Ram, Gfx card & mobo as they are the distributor of corsair & Evga & see if they give you some better pricing. then try theitwares.*
*www.tirupati.net/about.html

CPU heat sink should come with cpu, is not it ?

If you're talking about some kind of accessories like chipset cooler that is shown on the pic then they will come with the mobo.

Any 1333Mhz ram is compatible with the mobo.

Every component should work just fine on this mobo.

My recomendation - Spend Rs. 17K or so get Gigabyte x58 UD5.
Spend Rs.20K or anything above EVGA x58.
*& for overall choice compared to all x58 mobos - go with evga x58.*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the clear reply buddy, thanx once again.. 

i will surely go for this one, its been ages since we all hv been waiting for the UD5 or the Extreme) but they are still NOT out in India.. 

also, i hv seen in the Evga's support forum tat a new BIOS update is out and ppl say tat its better to flash the new bios..hope it will go smoothly and i dnt blow up my mobo..

Btw, already placed order for Corsair RAM, tagan 1100W psu and gtx280 SSC from theITWares.com


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, update to the latest Bios version after you get the mobo. Wish you all the best


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^

yup, thanx a lot buddy.. 

also, topgear, as the pic says.there are 2 heatsinks (one cooling the processor's North bridge heatsink+fan and the other (with a evga logo) cooling the southbridge of the processor)..

so is tat enough to cool the i7 processor (im not gonna OC it) wen the i7 920 processor is fitted in its slot ?? or do we get a stock heatsink too ?probably a 3rd one in the box pack, jus guessing  (the same Intel Stock heatsinks with fans for our P4 proccys wich we placed them over the processor with the help of tat artic silver glue/paste)...

Coz, im not getting the idea exactly, to be realy honest (as i jus hv a current p4 2.0 ghz processor)..  ....
----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2009)

You have a little confusion.......Let me clear those :

*www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/132-BL-E758-A1_LG_5.jpg

1. The Big heatsink with ( with EVGA x58 logo ) fan is NorthBridge Cooler. ( The middle one )
2. The Small Heatsink Near CMOS battery is SouthBridge Cooler.  ( The Left one )
3. The Heatsink near the CPU area ( With a big EVGA logo only ) is for cooling the mosfets near cpu socket though it may be little helpful to reduce the cpu temp too.  ( the right one )

Now when you buy the CPU you will get a CPU heatsink with fan attached in the CPU box
( *CPU heatsinks don't come with mobos* ) like this :

*www.harepix.com/images/2031590253.jpg

It looks like a socket T or LGA 775 type heatsink but as core i7 is based on 1366 socket type it will be much bigger in size & it will be enough to run your proc without OCing.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ 

hey thanx a lot topgear for tat simple explaination.. (yup i was wrong on my part wen i said heatsinks come with mobos..silly me)..

I will place the order for this mobo today itself now.. thanx alot..
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2009)

It's my pleasure to help you out 
Nice to hear that you are going to place the order


----------



## nimbus_007 (Feb 25, 2009)

If u really want Kick Ass gaming system go for Dell XPS Factory build i am sure that u will get most of it.,


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ 

not a chance buddy, im not gonna go for tat, infact for a price of 90-95K i hv got a beast of a CPU myself.. 
---------

Edit: today received my delivery of gtx280 SSC gpu, tagan 1100W psu and Corsair RAM  (all from theitwares.com)


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

^nice congrats... And btw if your not going to OC like mad (3.7ghz+) and you are not getting a 3rd party cooler then there is no point getting the evga x58 sli... The gigabyte extreme and UD5 give way better audio output and solidity with the 3oz copper pcb rather than the evga one which is meant for OCing and not much else.... I just spoke to amarbir of lynx and he said that the gigabyte mobos have come to india... He will tell me tomorow when I will be able to get it...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for the update (abt the mobo) amitash. . really appreciate it..
---------

Well, i hv still NOT purchased the evga mobo (as i hv also told theitwares.com guy) to be on hold and tell me also wen the Gigabyte mobo is arriving..

So lets see...wen i get the mobo adn WICH ONE too..  
---------

Btw, i will be posting pics of the 3 components ---> gtx280 SSC gpu, tagan 1100W psu and Corsair RAM by tomo (as im really feeling excited to open the packing and touch them myself..) 

Wat surprised me was that the gtx280 SSC gpu card was really long in length (say abt a foot long wen out of its packing) :O (is tat normal for a  gpu) ?? 
-----------


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

yep its pretty normal...Make sure you have a good case.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2009)

yup, im goin for cm690..


----------



## amitash (Feb 26, 2009)

it will still be a tight fit... My 3870x2 is also a foot long and just barely managed to fit in my antec 900         btw i have heard that the evga mobos pwm heatsink overheats a bit... It shouldnt be a problem if u dont ov past 1.35v but its still sth to look out for.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ 

oh i see...so any cabinet u hv in mind other than the CM690??...


----------



## amitash (Feb 27, 2009)

^Well there is nothing in ur budget... full tower cases cost atleast 8k...Dont waste your money, it will be a tiht fit but it will fit.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ ook oh, 

well yup, i will go for CM 690 then..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 3, 2009)

---------------

Update, ordered the Evga X58 mobo + WD 1TB HDD from theITwares.com today..


----------

